# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Any idea on the crypt inside Bioplast 4 ft tank?

## kadios

Hi all!

Anyone knows what type is the brownish crypts and greenish crypt inside Bioplast 4 ft tank? Is it belonging to C Wendii Tropica variety? Btw, Tokin Crypts is available at Teo's for those interested.

Any idea where to get it (beside Bioplast)?

Cheers!

----------

